# Chicken coughing



## grampsjim (May 18, 2015)

I have a young chicken who has started coughing. She doesn't act sick and is still up and foraging. I was wondering if I need to start antibiotics, and what kind? I use natural vinegar in their water.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Stop the vinegar. You need to eliminate that first to see if she has issues with it.

Plus look at the surroundings, is there an abnormal amount of dust? Has anyone sprayed plants or crops. Have you changed something in the coop?

Jumping straight to antibiotics is not a good idea unless there is more to indicate a bacterial problem. She's eating and drinking not standing around depressed which says they are probably not necessary. At least not at this point until other things are ruled out.


----------



## grampsjim (May 18, 2015)

Ok, thx! We've had a major amt of rain fall for our area Okla. ( over 21 inches just in May), I have barely been able to keep the coop dry and the run , impossible! We're in a season of sun and drying out a bit so maybe that will help. I've never had problems with the vinegar...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Just like with us humans, there is always that one that has an issue. I've seen it more than once with my dogs. We all don't fit in the same hole when it comes to things we have issues with.

Now that you've had that much wet I would be more concerned that she has a mold or fungus issue. Watch her, watch for others to develop any symptoms. Or any changes to what you're currently seeing. There are diseases out there that can be problematic that most antibiotics won't touch but if she's still doing well wait and see is the best option.


----------



## grampsjim (May 18, 2015)

Will do! Thx!!


----------

